

Is the Internet about to get sloooooow? - sinak
http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/10/opinion/van-schewick-internet-slowdown/index.html

======
sinak
The title for this post is regrettable, but op-ed authors often don't choose
their own headlines.

Despite the title, the article is well worth reading. Barbara von Schewick is
one of the leading thinkers on net neutrality and understands the underlying
issues better than almost anyone out there.

